# Recherche concurrent à AppleTV



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Voila je suis mécontent de mon AppleTV que je vais rendre pour cause de mauvais fonctionnement (écran bleu) et de plus je trouve que cette obligation d'avoir un ordinateur allumé avec iTunes lancé me dérange un peu.
J'ai entendu parlé du iXtreamer. Est ce que quelqu'un de vous l'a déjà testé et si oui, est ce que cet appareil est une bonne alternative à l'appleTV ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Kubusiu (23 Décembre 2010)

vas voir ici:
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/comparatif-boitiers-disques-durs-multimedias-article-320.html


----------



## ScotchE (23 Décembre 2010)

C'est un bon produit, mais attention à prendre une version avec disque intégré, sinon il faudra toujours laisser un ordinateur allumé ou un autre moyen de stockage dispo sur ton réseau.

Par contre j'en ai vu un tourner sur un bel écran et franchement la qualité des menus est pas terrible. On a l'impression d'un vieux système. Pour un utilisateur de mac, la navigation n'est pas naturelle, mais on s'y fait.


----------



## Silius (30 Décembre 2010)

Weldon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Voila je suis mécontent de mon AppleTV que je vais rendre pour cause de mauvais fonctionnement (écran bleu) et de plus je trouve que cette obligation d'avoir un ordinateur allumé avec iTunes lancé me dérange un peu.
> J'ai entendu parlé du iXtreamer. Est ce que quelqu'un de vous l'a déjà testé et si oui, est ce que cet appareil est une bonne alternative à l'appleTV ?
> Merci d'avance


Salut.
...Moi c'est fait. Je l'ai rendue. Minable de vendre un produit non compatible avec Sony ou Philips par exemple et surtout sans le dire ! Minable de devoir faire ouvrir de nouveaux ports par Orange par exemple pour obtenir un téléchargement à peu près acceptable et encore !
A+


----------



## claudde (30 Décembre 2010)

bonjour
pas compatible sony??? comment çà? (je m'interroges à en acheter un d'apple tv). Et ce qui m'interroges aussi, c'est la connexion wifi obligatoire. mon mac est au 2ème étage, et la télé au rez-de-chaussée. (2 dalles béton entre) et çà marche la wifi???
est-il possible de connecter via réseau (il y a bien un port ethernet-dessus).
mon internet est diffusé dans la maison par du CPL (courant porteur en ligne) puis-je rajouter une prise près de la tv et avoir accès ainsi au contenu du mac?????

merci!


----------



## ScotchE (31 Décembre 2010)

claudde a dit:


> bonjour
> pas compatible sony??? comment çà? (je m'interroges à en acheter un d'apple tv). Et ce qui m'interroges aussi, c'est la connexion wifi obligatoire. mon mac est au 2ème étage, et la télé au rez-de-chaussée. (2 dalles béton entre) et çà marche la wifi???
> est-il possible de connecter via réseau (il y a bien un port ethernet-dessus).
> mon internet est diffusé dans la maison par du CPL (courant porteur en ligne) puis-je rajouter une prise près de la tv et avoir accès ainsi au contenu du mac?????
> ...



Je confirme, ça fonctionne bien avec un réseau classique.
Donc pas de soucis pour le CPL.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous 
Apple m'a remplacé mon ATV et le problème persiste. (Les Genius n'avaient jamais entendu parlé de ce problème d'écran bleu, limite ils ne me croyaient pas. Heureusement que j'avais une photo pour preuve). 
J'ai remarqué que quand l'écran passe au bleu-turquoise, il suffit d'attendre (si  on y arrive...) et l'écran repasse tout seul aux couleurs normales. 

Après avoir testé le LaCinéma hd mini, je trouve l'APV bien meilleure. Donc vivement une mise à jour....


----------

